# Tow Vehicle Upgrade



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, had the new truck fever. I had posted some of my concerns on the forum a few weeks ago and I really thank all of you for your help.

Well, I, too, wanted more power. I was not completely happy with my 1500 Suburban, so..................I found a bigger one!

I found a 2003 Chevrolet Suburban 2500 LT 3/4 ton 8.1L Vortec V-8 with Autoride and only 13K miles. It was like finding a new one at used prices. Needless to say, it is now mine.

Leather trim, dual climate control, heated seats, computer assisted personalization programming (select my own radio settings, seat settings, mirror settings, etc., etc., etc., and have the truck remember them when I get behind the wheel). And so many other things I cannot remember them all now nor have I been able to get them programmed into the truck yet.

I am so looking forward to hooking up the 26RS behind it and taking off. Will do so the last of this month when we head to New Braunfels for the Wurstfest.

Again, thanks so much for all your input.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Sounds more like a Caddy than a truck. Congrats on the new truck!!! What kind of milage do you get pulling your trailer? I tow with a 6.0l and lets say trips to the gas station can be numerous.

The autoride...that is the self levelling suspension? If it is are you using W/D bars?

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! I wonder what kind of mileage comes with that huge engine? Do you know?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I was told the mileage is about 14 MPG city or highway. I expect it to be less towing. I was only getting about 18 with my 1500; ten or eleven towing. I suppose my towing will drop proportionately in this new truck.

I have to figure out the computer system; it will figure my mileage for me once I have it set.

Most of our trips are back and forth to work (this is my wife's car, anyway); a few trips will be for RVing. I just wanted to feel safer on the road when traveling with my trailer. This truck makes me feel safer so far. Real test will be when I take the TT out the end of the month.

For as I know, the Autoride has to do with suspension; salesman didn't think it would have anything special to do with hitch system. Yes, I have the W/D with sway bar.

I'm loking at comfort, not necessarily gas. Hey, what's money for but to spend? Right?

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check your manual. I thought AUTORIDE had to be turned off while towing. Not sure though.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jollymon,

I have looked through the manuel (or tried to, anyway) and didn't see anything specific to Autoride and towing, but will definitely check it out again to see if there's anything I need to do before I tow.

Thanks for y'all's feedback.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark, you might check with camping479. I think he has the autoride on his Tahoe/Yukon. He might be able to help you out on that.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

There's autoride and auto level. From what I've read, the autoride comes on the 2500 series and the autoride/auto level is available only on the 1500 series. Apparently the auto ride is a seperate option from the full auto ride with the auto level feature.

My yukon has the auto ride/auto level and will level up the truck when I hook up the trailer. The auto ride does that to a point, but not as much as the auto level. I found this thread on it over at rvnet that explains it pretty well, it's kind of confusing to keep it straight, at least for me







.

http://www.trailerlife.com/cforum/index.cf...ng/1/page/1.cfm

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mark
Hook up the trailer and find the biggest grade you can find you will not believe how great that 8.1 really is. I went from a 1500 Suburban to a 2500 Avalanche with that beast the more weight you put on it and the steeper the hill the faster it wants to go







As for milage I just got back from a 900 mile trek and it got about 9.5 mpg doing 70 most of the time. Enjoy
John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm, 9.5 mpg,....I'm getting that now with the 5.3L 1500 Av. Maybe I'll have to upgrade.....oh no....the fever is coming back.....must resist....must say no......









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
No drooling!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Mark,

Congrats on the new truck. Sounds like it is equipped exactly like my Sierra.

The DIC (driver info centre) is awesome. It provides a ton of great information at the push of a button.

The memory seat/mirror .... etc. settings are great too. Would hate to be without them now.

Wayne


----------

